# why do babies like to sleep with their butts in the air?



## RedWine

Just curious. Dd2 (10 months old) prefers sleeping on her tummy, with her knees underneath her and her butt WAY up in the air. I think it's very cute, and I remember ddd1 doing the same thing as a baby/toddler. Any thoughts on why babies/toddlers do this? It doesn't look very comfortable.


----------



## rmzbm

I don't know the answer, but my DD is behind me on my bed right now doing just that!! Isn't it cute?? Hehehe...no, it doesn't look comfy to me either!!


----------



## BlueStateMama

I don't know either (fetal position-like, maybe?), but it's one of the cutest things ever, isn't it???


----------



## mmace

Another "I don't know but it is sooooo sweet!" post!


----------



## twouglyducks

It is super cute. Maybe it's fetal position type comfort... maybe it's instinct... It seems to happen when they sleep alone IME and maybe it's a way to keep their hands and feet warm? Just a thought.


----------



## timneh_mom

Not sure but I do love the "butt up" position. I think it's adorable, my son sleeps like that a lot!!


----------



## magrat

I remember sleeping like that as a small child. I still find it kind of comfy, although less so because I've lost so much flexibility. Try it yourself and imagine it without the muscle pulling sensations, it's not bad


----------



## Rivka5

M 9mo has just started doing that - we call it "frog position," and it's *so* cute! I wish I thought I could get a photo without waking her up.


----------



## rzberrymom

My DD does this too, but at the same time has to have the top of her head pressed up tight against a pillow or my side. Talk about getting back to the womb!


----------



## elmh23

I always figured it was because it felt most like being held. My dd will also press her head up against something (pillow, wall, me)


----------



## BetsyPage

I don't know why either, but I know I did it (one of my dad's favorite memories of me) and my 26 month old still does it too!







And I've noticed when she sleeps in that position she is really OUT, it is a hard sleep.


----------



## MamaPam

I don't know but it is so cute.







My older DD still sleeps like this some time.

Pam


----------



## amydidit

I have no idea either, but add me to those who think it's adorable! My older DD would sometimes sleep that way until she was almost 8!


----------



## earthmama369

dd does that -- it's sooo cute! I've noticed she does it more when she's teething, too. Something about the position seems to really make her mouth feel better.


----------



## wirewendy

According to "The Baby Book", babies need to sleep with their legs in the frog position, so if they are on their stomach, putting their legs in the frog postion means their little bottoms stick up.


----------



## shell024

i loooved sleeping like this as a child, and occasionally still do. It feels comfy, secure, warm, and *ahem*...relieves gas...


----------



## RedWine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wirewendy*
According to "The Baby Book", babies need to sleep with their legs in the frog position, so if they are on their stomach, putting their legs in the frog postion means their little bottoms stick up.

Ahh...that makes sense. When she is sleeping on her side, she puts her legs in the same position. Even curled up next to me, she is...well, curled up.

We put her down to sleep, and then a couple of hours later I join her (we cosleep). She sleeps that way until I climb into bed, then she mashes herself against me for the night.


----------



## DDS

*airway issue*

this is a very common sleeping position in children who have an airway restriction (usually tonsils or adenoids). the reason they sleep this way is that it helps open their airway, which allows them better oxygenation during sleep. in many areas in the US, the pollution or pollen causes kids to have swelling in the tonsils and adenoids, which leads to partial or complete blockage of the airway when they achieve phase III sleep (where neural development and long term memory occur). Kids do not usually experience sleep apnea, but go through what is called sleep disordered breathing. This means that as they drift into phase III sleep, the muscles in the neck, jaw, and tongue relax, causing a restriction in airflow if the tonsils and adenoids are in the way. This then leads to decreased oxygen flow which causes the 'fight or flight' response, leading to a burst of adrenaline moving them back into phase II sleep. This occurs over and over throughout the night, leading to poor sleeping habits, orthodontic malocclusion, and ADHD. I would have an ENT take a lateral skull xray (face positioned perpendicular to xray film) / lateral cephalometric xray (usually taken by a pediatric dentist or orthodontist) to evaluate the adenoids and tonsils. Just because they sleep like this doesn't mean they have an airway issue, but I would want to rule it out if it were my child.

Dr. Westover


----------

